# Weekend project:Homemade hovercraft



## Wrexalot (Aug 23, 2011)

Here's a clip of our latest weekend project, a homemade hovercraft... Woohoo! 





Good thing we added the seatbelt...


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

LOL @ "failure is always an option"

Someone was having a blast


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Thank goodness for duct tape! Sure looked like a good time


----------

